# Curtis 1231C-8601 controller issues



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

A quick guess is that you are having problems with your pot box, not the controller itself. It sounds like it either the wiring between it and the controller is flakey or the box itself no longer operates smoothly. It should go from <250 ohms with the throttle released to something between 4500 and 5500 ohms at full throttle. The progression should be smooth as the throttle is pressed slowly. It it is not steady it sends different throttle position messages to the controller as things shake. If it goes over 5500 ohms the controller shuts down until it sees 0 throttle again (runaway safety feature.)


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

EVfun said:


> A quick guess is that you are having problems with your pot box, not the controller itself. It sounds like it either the wiring between it and the controller is flakey or the box itself no longer operates smoothly. It should go from <250 ohms with the throttle released to something between 4500 and 5500 ohms at full throttle. The progression should be smooth as the throttle is pressed slowly. It it is not steady it sends different throttle position messages to the controller as things shake. If it goes over 5500 ohms the controller shuts down until it sees 0 throttle again (runaway safety feature.)


I thought it may have been the throttle pot so I changed it out. I still have both issues. I will ohm test it though. The wires are pretty basic.


----------

